# Marvel Mystery Oil



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I heard through the grapevine that this was a good product to add to your gas tank and crankcase. My wife's car started to knock a little bit one day and that's what prompted me to buy the snake oil. The knock disappeared after one day. The car's gas mileage in the two months since then has increased by 6 mpg's. On the last tank of gas we got 73 miles more than we had EVER gotten out of a tank of gas. 

Just thought I'd put a word out there for what seems to be a good product. MMO comes in a red bottle. I bought it at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

yep. thanks for passing it on.

It used to say it right on the can, back when it was a can, how much to add to the gas and crankcase, pretty sure its on their website.

Ol red has been around along time and works on a lot of stuff, I have gallons of it around but find I use Fluid Film more and more, works better than wd40 and Marvel on most things, but I still use Marvel in the truck and in the 2 cycles especially.

glad its working for you and if the knock comes back drive out into the hills one day and run a can of sea foam through it, it smokes like a brush fire so keep that in mind where and when you run it through, I've seen people do it in town and start a riot.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I worked for an auto part dealer in the 90's, sold some to a guy who did not read the instructions and drained ALL his oil out then filled it with Marvel, neadless to say he tried unsuccsessfuly to sue us for a new engine, great stuff when used right.


----------

